# Question About New Mexico Reciprocity Agreement with Texas



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,

I am a Concealed Handgun Instructor for the State of Texas Trying to get clarification on the reciprocal agreement. I had a student last week arguing with me.
Could someone from the State of New Mexico help me to clarify if New mexico allows Texas CHL to carry in that State.
Thanks
JBarL


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Try Handgunlaw.us Gary is up to date on the New Mexico fiasco.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

texas honors NM BUT NM does not honor texas any more

Reciprocity Agreements | New Mexico Department of Public Safety


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

OK I got the clarification from New Mexico DPS they said they was in process of changing then they went back to original agreements for right now but subject to change at later date.... thats all they said ..... so I will carry when visiting there Just need to stay on top of it .... Thanks for the replies.....
JBarL


----------

